# archäologie FAQ



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2010)

da ich sie letzten tage viel archäologie gemacht hab und auch mit dem skelettraptor rumreite habe ich die letzten tage viele fragen ingame bekommen.
eventuell hilft es euch ja weiter

frage:
wie funktioniert das ?
antwort:
schau auf die map und such nach den schaufeln. in die gebiete dann rein und buddeln. pro gebiet kannst du 3 mal buddeln und dann kommt ein neuer spawn auf dem kontinent

frage:
wo gibts das raptor pet und das raptor mount?
antwort:
das gibt es, wenn du fossil projekte abschliesst. das projekt kannst du dir nicht aussuchen woran du arbeitest. einfach projekt abschliessen und hoffen, das es das nächste sein wird. bei mir gabs das pet auf skill 160 und den rappi auf 260. dies ist aber völlig random.

frage:
ich bekomme fürs buddeln kein skill mehr. was mach ich falsch?
antwort:
völlig normal. man bekommt nur am anfang (bis 100?) sklill fürs buddeln, danach gibts für jedes fertige projekt 5 punkte, egal was dieses für eins ist (auch rar).

frage:
ich habe ein grünes teil beim buddeln bekommen. was mache ich damit?
antwort:
diese *joker* sind 12 fragmente wert. sie können bei vielen projekten eingesezt werde (im regelfall alle ab 35 fragmente). einzulösen dort unter dem fortschrittsbalken. ein trolljoker braucht aber dann auch ein trollobjekt. 

frage:
ich habe nun 37 fragmente zusammen. mein projekt braucht aber nur 35. ist das schlimm?
antwort:
wenn ihr über die zahl hinausseit (auch wenn dies über die joker ist), bekommt ihr die überschüssigen fragmente aufs nächste projekt gutgeshrieben. in diesem falle wären dieses dann 2 points.

frage:
wie skille ich am schnellsten?
antwort:
skille soweit wie möglich nur mit graben. löse die ersten artefakte erst ein, wenn das graben keine punkte mehr gibt (siehe vorherige frage....).
am besten auch nur in der alten welt graben, da die artefakte aus der scherbenwelt/nordend mehr fragmente brauchen als aus der alten welt (wie gesagt 5 skill pro artefakt... egal was für eins)

frage:
wo bekomm ich tol vir fragmente?
antwort:
diese gibt es nur in uldum. sie können ab einem skill von 450 dort spawnen. also grabungen in kalimdor machen und hoffen das der nächste in uldum spawnt . seit skill 450 hab ich knapp über 50 grabungen dort gemacht und 10 waren in uldum (ja ich hab ne strichliste gemacht hehe)

frage:
wie bekomm ich das alchi rezept für den drachen?
antwort:
gibt es bei den tol vir. es KANN in dem grauen item *canopic jar* drin sein..... also buddeln buddeln buddeln.


----------



## Æxodus (17. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön, danke 

8 Fragen die ich mir die ganze Zeit selbst gestellt hab sind nun beantwortet. TOP

Mfg


----------



## pixeljedi (17. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## The-Dragon (17. Dezember 2010)

Und nun meine Frage dazu, die mich brennend interessiert:

Können Artefakte mehrmals vorkommen oder ist jedes Projekt einmalig?


----------



## Schnubbel :> (17. Dezember 2010)

Gut, dass es so Leute wie dich gibt, wird bestimmt einigen helfen.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (17. Dezember 2010)

Magst du ein wenig Groß-und Kleinschreibung/Grammatik und Rechtschreibung anpassen? Ich find deinen Guide ganz schlimm zu lesen, is doch schade drum 
Ansonsten kann ich für alle, bei denen Fragen noch offen sind, diesen Guide wärmstens empfehlen: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1172931561


----------



## MrHiggins (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die FAQ, aber eine Frage/Anmerkung hätte ich noch:
Soweit ich informiert bin ist es eben nicht zufällig welche Artefakte man als nächstes restauriert.
Meine das sogar in einem Bluepost gelesen zu haben. Wenn das keiner bestätigen kann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche nach diesem.


----------



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2010)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Und nun meine Frage dazu, die mich brennend interessiert:
> 
> Können Artefakte mehrmals vorkommen oder ist jedes Projekt einmalig?



also die grauen artefakte wiederholen sich öfters. einige hab ich 1x andere wiederum fast 10x.
blaue/lila items hatte ich bisher noch nicht doppelt.

@mrhiggins
da ich den beruf nur einmal geskillt habe kann ich dazu sehr wenig sagen.


----------



## beavis666 (18. Dezember 2010)

eine tolle sache habe ich noch herausgefunden. wenn ihr die möglichkeit habt besorgt euch mehr von den grünen jokersteinen (die sind tradebar) um sie bei jeder gelegenheit einzusetzen. so skillt ihr noch schneller.


----------



## Cassiopheia (19. Dezember 2010)

Dazu nur in der "alten" Welt zu skillen, weil die Artefakte weniger Fragemente brauchen kann ich nur sagen, dass in Nordend dafür bis zu 6 drin sein können (statt ich glaub 5) in der alten Welt, außerdem die Flugrouten kürzer sind. Im Endeffekt haben ein Freund und ich (er nur alte Welt, ich immer dem Skill "angemessen") in etwa gleich schnell geskillt haben. Also würd ich einfach schauen welche raren Artefakte einen interessieren^^

edit: ok nachdem ich mit 450 wieder rüber bin, krieg ich hier auch teilweise 6 Fragmente, da besteht also scheinbar kein Unterschied^^ Flugrouten sind trotzdem oft kürzer.


----------



## sensêij1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Dazu nur in der "alten" Welt zu skillen, weil die Artefakte weniger Fragemente brauchen kann ich nur sagen, dass in Nordend dafür bis zu 6 drin sein können (statt ich glaub 5) in der alten Welt, außerdem die Flugrouten kürzer sind. Im Endeffekt haben ein Freund und ich (er nur alte Welt, ich immer dem Skill "angemessen") in etwa gleich schnell geskillt haben. Also würd ich einfach schauen welche raren Artefakte einen interessieren^^
> 
> edit: ok nachdem ich mit 450 wieder rüber bin, krieg ich hier auch teilweise 6 Fragmente, da besteht also scheinbar kein Unterschied^^ Flugrouten sind trotzdem oft kürzer.


nur habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das ab skill 300 das Zusammensetzten nicht immer skillpkt geben


----------



## Brummkreisel (19. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend....

bezüglich der Funde Tol´vir habe ich eine Frage. Aktuell umrunde ich fleissig Kalimdor...habe bei den Tol´vir bereits den CasterRing, das FunItem mit den Skarabeen und das eiskalte Händchen. Zudem sind alle grauen Teile min. 2mal und mehr gedroppt. Nun habe ich bereits 6 graue Items infolge und habe das Gefühl das ich evtl. ne kleine Hürde übersehen habe bzw. kann ich guten Gewissens weiter in Kalimdor bleiben?

Des Weiteren interessiert es mich, wo ich das epic Trinket (die Puppe) bekomme. Lt. Infos ist es bei den Nachtelfen, jedoch habe ich in Kalimdor bereits unzählige Items bei dem Volk und seit Tagen ausschließlich graues Zeug erhalten. Kann es sein dass es evtl. regionenbezogen ist??


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Dezember 2010)

Brummkreisel schrieb:


> Guten Abend....
> 
> bezüglich der Funde Tol´vir habe ich eine Frage. Aktuell umrunde ich fleissig Kalimdor...habe bei den Tol´vir bereits den CasterRing, das FunItem mit den Skarabeen und das eiskalte Händchen. Zudem sind alle grauen Teile min. 2mal und mehr gedroppt. Nun habe ich bereits 6 graue Items infolge und habe das Gefühl das ich evtl. ne kleine Hürde übersehen habe bzw. kann ich guten Gewissens weiter in Kalimdor bleiben?
> 
> Des Weiteren interessiert es mich, wo ich das epic Trinket (die Puppe) bekomme. Lt. Infos ist es bei den Nachtelfen, jedoch habe ich in Kalimdor bereits unzählige Items bei dem Volk und seit Tagen ausschließlich graues Zeug erhalten. Kann es sein dass es evtl. regionenbezogen ist??


Ich denke eher, dass das ganze ähnlich einem Drop ist, seltene Teile haben eben eine sehr geringe Chance aufs erscheinen. Im Gegensatz zu viele hab ich den Raptor auch erst vor 10 Minuten mit Skill 515 bekommen, viele andere schon um ~250.


----------



## beavis666 (20. Dezember 2010)

Brummkreisel schrieb:


> Guten Abend....
> 
> bezüglich der Funde Tol´vir habe ich eine Frage. Aktuell umrunde ich fleissig Kalimdor...habe bei den Tol´vir bereits den CasterRing, das FunItem mit den Skarabeen und das eiskalte Händchen. Zudem sind alle grauen Teile min. 2mal und mehr gedroppt. Nun habe ich bereits 6 graue Items infolge und habe das Gefühl das ich evtl. ne kleine Hürde übersehen habe bzw. kann ich guten Gewissens weiter in Kalimdor bleiben?
> 
> Des Weiteren interessiert es mich, wo ich das epic Trinket (die Puppe) bekomme. Lt. Infos ist es bei den Nachtelfen, jedoch habe ich in Kalimdor bereits unzählige Items bei dem Volk und seit Tagen ausschließlich graues Zeug erhalten. Kann es sein dass es evtl. regionenbezogen ist??



bei dem trinket kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. das ist mir selber auch noch nicht zu gesicht bekommen. bei den elfen hab ich an lila items nur das teil zum verwandeln in ein naga, die verwandlung in diese leuchtende kugel und den bademantel.

@sens
kann sein, das mit dem hotfix am mittwoch was geändert wurde. ich hatte den grossteil davor geskillt und hatte IMMER points bekommen beim umwandeln. aber am mittwoch wurde ja auch die anzahl der fragmente pro buddel avon starr 3 auf 3-6 erhöht..... eventuell hängt dieses in einem zusammenhang.


----------



## WolfyWolf (27. Dezember 2010)

Es stimmt nicht ganz, was du schreibst, wenn man rare sachen Restauriert bekommt man 15 Skillpunkte, weiß net, ob das schon jemandem aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Vesber (28. Dezember 2010)

Servus! Hat zufällig jemand ne Idee, was es mit mit dem zehnten Volk(letztes im Archi-Interface) auf sich hat? Gute Idee mit den FAQ! Ich buddle seit 6 Stunden (inklusive gestern) nur in Kalimdor und hatte nur eine Grabung in Uldum in der Zeit (Skill 525). Und das wo ich doch das Alchi Rezept haben will. Ärgerlich dazu ist das ich mit zwei raren in Folge in Uldum gestartet bin... wööörg


----------



## Schlamm (29. Dezember 2010)

Vesber schrieb:


> Servus! Hat zufällig jemand ne Idee, was es mit mit dem zehnten Volk(letztes im Archi-Interface) auf sich hat? Gute Idee mit den FAQ! Ich buddle seit 6 Stunden (inklusive gestern) nur in Kalimdor und hatte nur eine Grabung in Uldum in der Zeit (Skill 525). Und das wo ich doch das Alchi Rezept haben will. Ärgerlich dazu ist das ich mit zwei raren in Folge in Uldum gestartet bin... wööörg


Endlich fragt mal einer, ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der sich auch die Frage stellt. Google sagt mir nix brauchbares, und ingame sowieso nichts rauszufinden. 
Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## Vesber (30. Dezember 2010)

Es scheint echt keine Infos drüber zu geben, müssen wir uns wohl überraschen lassen   Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das dann wirklich ein Volk sein wird... so wie das Bild aussieht hätte ich mir auch nen Archy Tooltip vorstellen können.


----------



## Trez (30. Dezember 2010)

Also in der Archäologieübersicht (siehe hier) steht das Symbol nur für die Gesamtübersicht, ob da Ingame noch was gemacht wird bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Bighorn (31. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> frage:
> wie bekomm ich das alchi rezept für den drachen?
> antwort:
> gibt es bei den tol vir. es KANN in dem grauen item *canopic jar* drin sein..... also buddeln buddeln buddeln.



Zum Drachen - Alchirezept sollte erwähnt werden ds es gebunden ist und NUR von Alchis gefunden werden kann.





The-Dragon schrieb:


> Und nun meine Frage dazu, die mich brennend interessiert:
> 
> Können Artefakte mehrmals vorkommen oder ist jedes Projekt einmalig?



"Gewöhnliche" Projekte können x-belibig oft vorkommen. Für den Erfolg "Ausgräberkönig" zählt aber nur jedes ein mal.
"Rar" Projekte gibt es immer nur ein mal.


----------



## Cidere (2. Januar 2011)

Meinen Erfahrungen nach ist es so, erst, wenn man alle gewöhnlichen Artefakte eines Volkes gefunden hat, fangen sie an, sich zu wiederholen. 

Hier muss man dann entscheiden, ob man noch weitere Artefakte zusammensetzen will. Kann man tun, solange einem noch rare oder epische Artefakte des betreffenden Volkes fehlen. Wenn man die aber schon hat (bei Fossilien z.B. gibt es nur das Mount & das Haustier), macht es in Hinblick auf spätere Patches und ggf. damit kommende neue Artefakte mehr Sinn, die Fragmente einfach zu horten.


----------



## Abell (3. Januar 2011)

Wie es aussieht gibt es eine Levelbeschränkung für Ausgrabungen in den neuen Gebieten.



Ich habe mir mit meinem Alchi – Twink Archeologie vorgenommen (warum wohl  ) der da gerade mal die 74 erreicht hatte. Mit 77 war Archäologie dann ausgeskillt, wobei ich mich aber schon seit ca. 450 schon nur noch in Kalimdor herumtrieb.



Nun habe ich bis gestern nicht eine Ausgrabung in einem der neuen Cata-gebiete gesehen ( ca. 2-3 Wochen herumgesucht und dachte einfach die wären wirklich einfach dermassen selten!) bis ich bei einer Ausgrabungsstätte dann endlich Level 80 erreicht habe. Bereits die nächste die aufging war dann in Uldum und ENDLICH erscheinen diese dort (und in den anderen neuen Gebieten) auch regelmässig.



Also schätze ich, dass diese Gebiete wirklich erst mit 80 Fundstätten erscheinen lassen, egal welchen Skill man in Archeäologie hat. (oder ich habe ein extremes Pech gehabt)



Oder hat vielleicht sonst jemand unter lvl 80 schon dort etwas gefunden???


----------



## Anonymus299 (3. Januar 2011)

Brummkreisel schrieb:


> Guten Abend....
> 
> bezüglich der Funde Tol´vir habe ich eine Frage. Aktuell umrunde ich fleissig Kalimdor...habe bei den Tol´vir bereits den CasterRing, das FunItem mit den Skarabeen und das eiskalte Händchen. Zudem sind alle grauen Teile min. 2mal und mehr gedroppt. Nun habe ich bereits 6 graue Items infolge und habe das Gefühl das ich evtl. ne kleine Hürde übersehen habe bzw. kann ich guten Gewissens weiter in Kalimdor bleiben?
> 
> Des Weiteren interessiert es mich, wo ich das epic Trinket (die Puppe) bekomme. Lt. Infos ist es bei den Nachtelfen, jedoch habe ich in Kalimdor bereits unzählige Items bei dem Volk und seit Tagen ausschließlich graues Zeug erhalten. Kann es sein dass es evtl. regionenbezogen ist??



Die Puppe gibt es bei den Nachtelfen. Auf buffed gibt es in der WoW Datenbank ne Übersicht für Archäologie, fals du nochmal was suchst 

btw: Ich habe genau die selben Items bei den Tol'vir in dieser Reihenfolge bekommen


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Januar 2011)

*Nachtelfen:*

Windspiel: 	Fun &#8211; Item (Text und Soundeffekt)

Statuenpaar: 	Fun &#8211; Item (eine Lichtsäule erscheint)

Seelenspiegel: 	Fun &#8211; Item (ein Spiegelbild des Chars erscheint)

Tyrandes Lieblingspuppe: 	Epic Schmuck 359 (Int/Mana)

Königin Azharas Morgenmantel: 	Epic Brust 78 (Int/Ausd/Tempo)

Knochen der Transformation: 	Fun &#8211; Item (transformiert in einen Naga)

Irrwischamulett: 	Fun &#8211; Item (transformiert in einen Irrwisch)



*Zwerge*

Kelch der Bergkönige : 	Fun &#8211; Item (man kann einen Tanz bewundern)

Die Tochter des Gastwirtes: 	Fun &#8211; Item (Zweiter Ruhestein ohne jeden Nutzen)

Aufziehgnom:  	Pet

Stab des Zaubererthans: 	Epic Stab 359 (Int/Ausd/ZM/Crit/Tempo)



*Fossilien*

Fossiles Jungtier: 	Pet

Fossiler Raptor: 	Mount



*Draenei*

Die letzte Reliquie von Argos : 	Fun &#8211; Item (teleportiert einen wahllos irgendwohin) 

Ankunft der Naaru: 	Fun &#8211; Item (ein kurzes Hologramm erscheint)



*Trolle *

Zin`rokh der Weltenzerstörer: 	Epic Schwert (ZH) 359 (Stärke/Ausd/Crit/TW)



*Tolvir*

Zepter von Azj`Aqir: 	Mount (AQ Drohne)

Stab von Ammunae: 	Epic Stab 359 (Int/Ausd/Wille/Crit/ZM)

Ring des Kindkaisers: 	Epic Ring 359 (Int/Ausd/Tempo/Meister)

Krummsäbel des Sciroccos: 	Epic Schwert (EH) 359 (Stärke/Ausd/Crit/Tempo)

Eiskaltes Händchen:  	Pet

Anhänger des Skarabäussturms: 	Fun &#8211; Item (beschwört ein Haufen Käfer)



*Neruber*

Segen des alten Gottes: 	Fun &#8211; Item (transformiert in einen Silithiden)

Puzzelbox des Yogg-Saron: 	Fun &#8211; Item (gibt gruselige Sprüche von sich)



*Orcs*

Kopfputz des ersten Schamanen:	Epic Helm 105 (Ausd/Bew/Crit/TW/2 Sockel + Fernsicht)



*Vrykul*

Bartaxt aus Niffelvar: 	Epic Axt (EH) 226 (Bew/Ausd/Crit/TW)


----------



## Zoobesitzer (10. Januar 2011)

@ Orcs und den Helm: das Ding ist leider nix fürs Endgame, eher was Nettes für den nächsten Twink. Itemlevel 105, ab Stufe 70.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Januar 2011)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> @ Orcs und den Helm: das Ding ist leider nix fürs Endgame, eher was Nettes für den nächsten Twink. Itemlevel 105, ab Stufe 70.



Danke!
Völlig richtig.
Korrigiert!


----------



## Feuerkatze (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe irgendwann zwar mal mit dem Lehrer gesprochen und dann auch die Spaten auf der Map gesehen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit/Lust tatsächlich damit anzufangen. 
Jetzt wollte ich dann doch mal loslegen und ... Nix. Auf der Map ist keine Schaufel zu sehen. Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem? Einziges Auffällige wäre der Serverwechsel. Das sollte aber nicht wirklich Einfluss auf den Beruf haben.


----------



## Abell (17. Januar 2011)

Ist auf der Weltkarte unten bei "Ausgrabungsorte anzeigen" das Häkchen gesetzt?


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Januar 2011)

Hm, das wär ja einfach *hust*
kann ich grad nicht nachgucken. Nachdem ich Archy installiert hatte waren die Schaufeln da, jetzt sind sie wieder weg. Aber ich hab weder bewusst Haken gesetzt, noch weggenommen.

Edit: Haken war drin, auf der Gesamtmap keine Schaufeln. In den Gebieten, die mir Archy ja nennt dann schon. Fröhlich den Klappspaten geschwungen.


----------



## Blöidl (20. Januar 2011)

Ich finde in den FAQs fehlt noch ein wichtiger Punkt (der für mich immer noch ungelöst ist, trotz Recherche):

Die "Zielgebiete" auf der Map sind hin und wieder mal grau, nicht rot wie sonst. Es war für mich bislang überhaupt noch nicht auszumachen, was das bedeuten soll.

Besonders merkwürdig:
Gestern hatte ich den Fall, dass das Gebiet grau war - dann flog ich ein Stück - öffnete erneut die Karte - und da war es dann auf einmal rot!

Noch kurioser: 
Einmal hat das Gebiet rot-grau geblinkt!


Weiß jemand, was das alles soll?


----------



## djoser79 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

super Fred!
Ich muss leider gestehen, ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, bins nur überflogen. 
Aber ich glaube mit meiner Frgae bin ich hier richtig:
Was ist das für ein Symbol, das in der letzten Reihe der Seite rechts steht, auf der mal die einzelnen Völker auswählen kann? Bei mir ist das seit Jahr und Tag inaktiv. Alle anderen Völkersymbole haben sich im Laufe der Skillen aktiviert.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Earthfighter (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich am besten Fossilien ausgraben kann?


----------



## Æxodus (1. Februar 2011)

*Fossilien in Kalimdor*

Krater von Un'Goro
Tanaris
Düstermarschen
Südliches Brachland
Descolace

Gefühlsmässig bekomme ich die meisten Ausgrabungspunkte in den Düstermarschen sowie Krater von Un'Goro
*
Fossilien der Östlichen Königreiche*

Verwüsteten Lande
Das Sumpfland
Westlichen Pestländer
Östlichen Pestländer

zu den Östlichen kann ich net viel sagen, war nur während des Archä lvln dort unterwegs 

Mfg


----------



## Earthfighter (1. Februar 2011)

Æxodus schrieb:


> *Fossilien in Kalimdor*
> 
> Krater von Un'Goro
> Tanaris
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!!!


----------



## Erdwusel (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin nun schon bei Skill 320 oder so und bis jetzt nur in den Östlichen Königreichen unterwegs und hab nur die Gewöhnlichen Aufträge bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich hab ich wirklich schon seit Classic nen Schattenaccount.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Februar 2011)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Also ich bin nun schon bei Skill 320 oder so.....



schon ????


----------



## Erdwusel (28. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich entschuldige mich dafür das ich als Familienvater nicht rund um die Uhr on bin. :-)

Sind die Angaben die hier gemacht werden mit 170, 250 usw nun die hergestellten Artefakte oder der Skill, wo man die begehrten Sachen bekommen hat?
Sry für die Noob-Frage.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Februar 2011)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Ok, ich entschuldige mich dafür das ich als Familienvater nicht rund um die Uhr on bin. :-)
> 
> Sind die Angaben die hier gemacht werden mit 170, 250 usw nun die hergestellten Artefakte oder der Skill, wo man die begehrten Sachen bekommen hat?
> Sry für die Noob-Frage.




dann hast du mich falsch verstanden, es hörte mich für so an, dass du dich beschwerst noch keine rare beim leveln bekommen zu haben 
natürlich hat dieser "nebenberuf" alle zeit der welt, kannst also ja auch ganz in ruhe machen.  

die zahlen beziehen sich auf hergestellte artefakte (meist sogar erst ab skill 525), ab 400 wirst recht fix das raptor mount und das pet haben.
die wirklich begehrten sachen, können dann ein wenig arg frustig werden  

ich hab jetzt schon welten mehr zeit mit buddeln bei zwergen/trollen verballert wie von 0 auf 525 skillen (wohlgemerkt bei nur grauen ausgrabungen)


----------



## Erdwusel (28. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich dachte diesw Werte beziehen sich auf den Skill.


----------



## MihAmb (7. März 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> nur habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das ab skill 300 das Zusammensetzten nicht immer skillpkt geben



Weiß nich woher du die Erfahrung haben solltest, weils Schwachsinn ist. Jedes mal, wenn ein artefakt zusammengesetzt wird, bekommst deine 5 Punkte... Punkt. Auch egal, ob das restaurierte Teil grau/weiß/blau/lila oder grün/gelb gestreift


----------



## Metadron72 (8. März 2011)

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/270.html


----------

